# Tragic Diabetic Mum Failed To Take Her Insulin, Cumbria Inquest Told



## Northerner (Jun 20, 2013)

An inquest into the death of 22-year-old Mica Atkinson, who had type 1 diabetes, heard how she had five times the level of fatal ketones in her body.

Miss Atkinson, of Wasdale Close, Whitehaven, was found to have 12,600 micromoles of beta-hydroxybutyrate in her body ? a naturally occurring substance in the absence of insulin. Anything over 2,500 is potentially fatal.

The inquest heard how a build up of the substance can lead to the fatal condition diabetic ketoacidosis leading to sudden and unexpected death, particularly in the young.

http://www.newsandstar.co.uk/news/t...ke-her-insulin-cumbria-inquest-told-1.1064260


----------



## Redkite (Jun 20, 2013)

How terrible.  What a hateful disease this is


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 21, 2013)

Sounds awful for her and her family. One does have to ask what input her team had in helping her control her diabetes. Reading the article it seems as she took her diabetes seriously yet no control. From the article it would appear that no extra insulin taken due to illness so was she not taught sick day rules? 
Very very sad for her family and esp  her young daughter.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 21, 2013)

Very sad, feel sorry for everyone concerned


----------



## Guyfrombrum (Jun 21, 2013)

This makes for grim reading. How sad 

22 years old. Not even started her life yet


----------

